# Phrag besseae not growing any roots



## Dane (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi 

Its been about a year now and my phrag besseae variety hasn't produced any new roots, the old roots are brown, but not rotting, I've got it growing in a flood table hydroponically with water passing through the basket pot. It has a fan blowing on it all the time, and is potted in a bark - sphagnum mix. I've tried changing to a only bark mix and a only sphagnum mix, but no roots grow..:sob: now I've changed to a mix with a lot of small stones and have installed a dripper which drips all the time. My kovachii is doing well in a sphagnum and bark mix so i'm not sure what is wrong? 

Any advise?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

Post some photos. If it's stolonous you may get node roots by putting a basket with sphagnum around the node.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 28, 2013)

How is light and humidity? I know some of my orchids won't grow roots if the humidity isn't high enough.


----------



## Dane (Oct 29, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> How is light and humidity? I know some of my orchids won't grow roots if the humidity isn't high enough.



The humidity is high, always above 50 and light is a bit brighter than phalaenopsis


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2013)

Above 50% is not high.  also, besseae are not "bright" plants.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 29, 2013)

When your tray floods, how high up does the water come?
My way of thinking is, if the water level is high, does it give the plant a need to produce roots to seek out water & nutrients?


----------



## Denverpaphman (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine was in a similar situation. I planted it in hydroton, put sphagnum on the top of the pot...and now mine is finally growing some roots. Its also in my aquaponics system so it gets watered once or twice a day.


----------



## Dane (Oct 31, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> When your tray floods, how high up does the water come?
> My way of thinking is, if the water level is high, does it give the plant a need to produce roots to seek out water & nutrients?



The water level is like a normal saucer, It has pure rainwater with weak organic fertilizer mixed in the water... I would say about 2cm of flowing water and a dripper dripping through the open mix. Its also in a basket with a fan blowing at a low speed to try keep the mix damp. 

Our areas basic humidity is about 50% but by my phrags its probably higher with evaporation of the flowing water. I would say about 60 - 70 in my hot house Unfortunately I cant find a hydrometer anywhere in town so i'll have to just keep guessing.

My other Phrags are growing like crazy this way so I don't know whats wrong with my besseae:sob:

I'll try add a photo, but I think I've posted before about this plant... I'll try look for it


----------



## Dane (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's a photo of its flower...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2013)

Is it a flavum x normal red cross? When was the last time it bloomed?
BTW, a photo of the dried out bloom isn't very helpfull but from what i can see the foliage looks fine. . Please post a photo of the whole plant and the media, thanks.


----------

